# Turkey hunters beware !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK you're sitting in the woods gobbling like a turkey....Now what ?

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/turkey-hunting/articlecontent/5/2012/3603/maine-turkey-hunter-attacked-by-coyote


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just goes to show how aware you have to be all the time, better then a cougar or bear I guess !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My pops had one attack is decoy while turkey hunting. You see them a lot in turkey season. I often want to use turkey calls and a decoy in yote season but I fear people will think I am turkey hunting. I am not even sure it is legal in NY to use them in yote season either. Never got that far as I said I don't want people would think I am turkey hunting.

One other thought. Proof that all yotes are not smart!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow! I'd have nailed it as it legged it!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yote season ends March 25 Turkey starts May 1 here. Would have been out of season. He said it was pretty funny to watch. Just grabbed it and shook it... then figured out something was not right.... dropped it and started walking circles around it. Then took off back to ware if came from.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Out of season or not that coyote would be going nowhere, trust me.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya never no what's gonna happen out there. I'm with Matt, that would have been the last "turkey" that yote went after.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If it bit me and broke skin I'd drop it too, season or not ...If for no other reason than to check for rabies. And if all else fails....claim self defense !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah if it bit me then it would get dead. My decoy is replaceable but my hunting license isn't.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> I find it hard to believe that a english gentleman AND a pro staff member would become a poacher?!lol


I'm no poacher full stop mate! If something wants to bite me like that then it gets put down no questions asked.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Mate??????.........does that mean we're buddies now???lol


That all depends on how it was said!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would've shot it too. The law here is on your side if they're attempting or doing damage or harm. I've done it before and I'll do it again. They're unpredictable especially when it comes to territory. In their eyes you're fair game.


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

It realy doesn't matter what your hunting....you best be on your toes!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Is that real!? Thank the guy taking the picture for warning ya! I think I would have skipped the picture and went for the gun!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That picture has been floating around the forums for a loooooong time. Most say it's fake.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

<------- Forum Rookie!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A trail camera caught this, the other could be a fake but you never know! These cats in the dark are bloody frightening!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In that pic at least the cat looks like it may be stalking.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Im thinking in Matts post that a cat that close to quarry would have already made a pounce. Its past being within range of attack and whats to decide/benefit from trailing so close? Not to mention catching that exact closeness on camera. The odds are so remotely extreme that unless I saw one actually pouncing in air it would be questionable at best. Lastly its quieter at night and a deer can indeed hear well enough to know when something is afoot walking right behind IN the dark where chances of a predator stepping inerrantly on something noisy underfoot are definitely making an approach this close unlikely. However! its not completely out of the realm of possibilities.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

True but I'll put my money on the trail camera being real.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

I had a buddy been attacked but missed by a bobcat


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did it scare him to death ??


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I got this picture on my game camera last summer. You can't see the deer real clearly but in the middle and to the right a little bit is a deer feeding. I didn't find any fresh deer kills but the chase could have extended further out than I looked.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great photo Wayne!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pic..Did you have a lion tag ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a great photo........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Get 'em Wayne !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is cool... I would like to see one for real in the wild. I just want to see it first......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Didn't have a tag. The camera was on a pond I was scouting for elk and bear. I've seen a quite a few over the years mostly just glimpses as they crossed a road. I was calling for elk one time, using cow and calf calls and had one jump up on a boulder about 30 yards below me. I yelled at it and it took off running. I have another game camera pic of a momma and her kitten I'll see if I can find.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow what an experience!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> That is cool... I would like to see one for real in the wild. I just want to see it first......


 Its a rare thing to see a cat, especially if there is lots of bush around, of all the years hunting and trapping I have yet to see one in the mountains, crossing a highway at night I've seen a few. I would say Ruger was quite fortunate to have seen as many as he has.


----------

